# Driving during 2ww



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

I am on 4dp6dt and would like to know if all you ladies think it's ok to drive during 2ww. I have been taking it easy since transfer but would like  some retail therapy to keep my mind occupied . Amy help is greatly appreciated xx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey Laura

I drove last time and still got pregnant!  Got FET planned possibly for sunday, after which we are driving to scotland from london!!  The embies are so tiny i doubt sitting in one position is gonna affect them, but thats my opinion xx


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi thanks for your reply.good luck with your transfer keep us posted. 2ww is awful isn't it. Going mad indoors xx


----------



## active (Aug 12, 2009)

Hiya Laura after my ET i drove home! Just take things easy and don't do anything you will regret! Goodluck on your 2ww!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I didn't drive for about 4 days, even small trips. I got pregnant on my first cycle

I correlated it with people who have had abdominal surgery eg: c sections, hystorectomies and aren't allowed to drive
l


----------

